

Machine Learning and Dragons - A Game - tocomment
http://www.blendedtechnologies.com/machine-learning-and-dragons-a-game/177
A little Python/pygame game I wrote using Genetic Programming for the dragon AI.
======
reitzensteinm
No way this will work over the course of a single one player game. It really
needs a centralized server and thousands of players, not to mention a better
fitness function than lifetime.

~~~
ced
And he should coevolve knights, removing the need for humans altogether.

~~~
dood
An idea I always wanted to play with: competing learning agents, where the
players 'train' the characters somehow (perhaps specifying parameters, or
playing against their creations, or selectively pitting one character against
each other...), who then independently fight and learn over time. Then you
could have big melees, and try to evolve the most useful/fun behaviours.

------
coffeeaddicted
The formula should evolve dragons which are running away. He gives higher
fitness for dragons which live longer, therefore all dragons which attack the
player will be the first which are killed. And giving a big reward for killing
won't help much. As only one dragon can kill, all other dragons will still
profit from keeping out of reach of the player.

Nice idea, but to impress me it should actually work ;-)

~~~
tocomment
Good point. Perhaps there's some game theory in there. The fitness function
does need some work.

